# Parental Control Reset



## webyugioh (May 16, 2008)

Marcan has released a quick little tool to obtain Parental Control password reset codes without having to call Nintendo. Bushing found the code inside the system menu, and he converted it into a PSP script (Python Server Pages) which you can use on-line.

You’ll find it HERE.

It should be of use for those who bought second-hand Wiis that were parental-locked.

Source: WiiNewz



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Parental Controls
> May 15th, 2008 by marcan
> 
> I just wrote a quick little tool to obtain Parental Control password reset codes without having to call Nintendo. Bushing found the code inside the system menu, and I converted it into a PSP script (Python Server Pages) which you can use on-line. You’ll find it here
> ...



Source: HackMii


----------



## INTERNETS (May 16, 2008)

Wow. They are REALLY digging into the Wii, huh?


----------



## elektrixxx (May 18, 2008)

It's also useful for those with wussy parents. Those poor souls.


----------



## geck (Dec 5, 2008)

Nice one, thank you, worked a treat


----------



## Ben6541 (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi, I was wondering, is this also supposed to work with the WII U? I just bought a second hand WII U and I have the same parental PIN problem. Is there a way to get a Master Code?


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 30, 2014)

Please don't bump 6 year old threads, make a new one in the correct subforum if you have a question.


----------

